# Identification of Western Flyer.



## ALLEY OOP (Jul 10, 2011)

All I know is it's a Western Flyer.
Anyone know the year, or model name?
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa277/Marck_014/WesternFlyer1.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa277/Marck_014/Serial.jpg


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like a deluxe CWC build (Cleveland Welding Company) with a shockmaster fork and a lighted rack, both desirable and in the case of the latter... fortunate to still be on it.
I wonder if the typical 3-gill tank would fit it, but help is on the way and you should also post a serial number under the crank hanger for fine tuning a year of production.
Nice find and if you are restoring, things look smooth, but I am wondering if the bottom ends of the fenders have been truncated as the shape is a little odd.
Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 10, 2011)

It is a Cleveland Welding built Western Flyer Super, the top of the line bike from Western Autos before they switched manufacturers to Murray for the Western Flyer X-53 model. 

The dropouts, the rack, and the side bumper struts on the springer all date the bike to 1950-1952 and the serial number leads me to believe it is a 1950 model. One of the features of these bikes is the fancy short cut of the lower fender ends (they are factory correct, not bobbed at home.) 

What is needed to complete the bike is the deluxe Western Flyer version of the CWC postwar straight-bar tank (the curved bottom 3-Gill tank is a no-go) and the special WF headlight which is ribbed and sort of TV picture tube shaped…(anyone remember TV’s before flat screen monitors with square corners?)


----------



## pedaling pete (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree Phil. My question is the tank? Does it use the tank that back screw goes through or tank that screws into each other? Both tanks have plug in for 6 volt powermaster light and side slot for turn signal switch wires.  Pete


----------



## ALLEY OOP (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. Its very helpful. Now I have a starting point. This will be my first restore. I know I need a tank and a light for starters.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 10, 2011)

thats the frame for my next whizzer awesome bike!!


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 22, 2013)

ALLEY OOP said:


> All I know is it's a Western Flyer.
> Anyone know the year, or model name?
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa277/Marck_014/WesternFlyer1.jpg
> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa277/Marck_014/Serial.jpg





Just ran across this thread and thought I'd post a photo of the Super I restored- it was my dad's bike...a 1951 Western Flyer Super


----------



## thockett (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a restored 1950 Super, but I need the battery holder (6 volt), horn and rear turn signal switch. Can anyone help???


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful bike!


----------

